# Quality Working Dog Breeder



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

As I stated a couple of months ago, I am going to be purchasing a female German Shepherd within the next few months (sooner possibly). I know we have a plethora of quality working dog breeders here on the forum, so feel free to chime in.

I am looking for a medium to high drive working dog for obedience, agility, and tracking (potentially Schutzhund). I am looking for a female as we have Cash (male neutered Pitbull 6 mths old) in our home currently, and I don't want to chance any same sex aggression issues. 

I know I can google "working German Shepherds" in or around Georgia, but as has been discussed before on the forum, there are SO many "color" breeders who over-talk their dogs (e.g. say their dogs are currently working, etc. when they're not), I want to choose the "right" fit. I don't "think" there are any working breeders here in Georgia, but I could be wrong. I know we have a lot of good handlers, but most people here in Georgia assume "working" automatically means "aggressive." 

I have experience with working line German Shepherds (both Czech and DDR), and my former GSD, Tobey, was a West German Showline with a medium prey drive.

If anyone could give me tips on any breeders in/around Georgia with quality dogs, please let me know - PM or otherwise. I am willing to travel for the "right" dog, but trying to stay within reasonable distance of Georgia.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Is Tennessee a "reasonable" distance?


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

Good friend and a breeding partner of mine: Betty101 (she is in north central FL) Her web site is http://littlerivercanine.com/


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleAs I stated a couple of months ago, I am going to be purchasing a female German Shepherd within the next few months (sooner possibly). I know we have a plethora of quality working dog breeders here on the forum, so feel free to chime in.
> 
> I am looking for a medium to high drive working dog for obedience, agility, and tracking (potentially Schutzhund). I am looking for a female as we have Cash (male neutered Pitbull 6 mths old) in our home currently, and I don't want to chance any same sex aggression issues.
> 
> ...




Will Rambeau of http://k9conceptsofgeorgia.com/ might be able to help you out he's one of moderators at Leerburg.com


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Be better to go with Betty as Will has since moved I believe.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

So I assume you will NOT have a puppy shipped?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What about YOU Angela? Florida isn't THAT far from GA.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WBe better to go with Betty as Will has since moved I believe.


where'd he go?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He is/will be in Culinary School according to the website.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDSo I assume you will NOT have a puppy shipped?


Nope, I'd rather drive to pick up the puppy, personally meet the breeders, have them personally meet us, etc.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDIs Tennessee a "reasonable" distance?


Reasonable distance means up to 600 miles


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It would be roughly 7 hours to Brookville, FL and 3.5 hours to Nashville, TN. I could live with an ugly ole working dawg from either of those two areas.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a kleinen hain puppy, (wanda is on this board),,she's in KY, I don'tknow if that is far for you?

I love this dog,,she is smart, ready for action,/easy trainer imho, settles well in the house. I could go on and on about her but suffice it to say I am very pleased with her. She is almost 10 mths old,,(pics on site somewhere))

My plans for her are obed/agility/tracking (if I can find a place!) and whatever else comes our way. I'm pretty confident she will be a versatile girl ) (oh and she's slovakian/ddr/czech)

If you would like more info,,feel free to pm me )
diane


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BlackGSDSo I assume you will NOT have a puppy shipped?
> ...










OK, Gottcha.

I was thinking about Michigan but that is more than 600 miles. That's why I asled about shipping.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Edit: Does not have to be a young pup.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WBe better to go with Betty as Will has since moved I believe.


Will and his wife Jamie along with two of my favorite dogs have moved to Idaho and are unpacking as we speak......









He *will* be back, he just doesn't know it yet!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angela_WBe better to go with Betty as Will has since moved I believe.
> ...


Why on gods green earth would anyone WANT to go back to GA after living in Idaho? (I lived in SC for 3 years, I couldn't WAIT to get out of there!.)


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

SC is NOT GA, lol No offense, but I couldn't see myself living in Idaho. I've been to Illinois in the middle of winter, uh absolutely not moving to the midwest. I thought CT in winter was bad!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: Why on gods green earth would anyone WANT to go back to GA after living in Idaho? (I lived in SC for 3 years, I couldn't WAIT to get out of there!.)


Why? Well, because he will miss me of course! He always said that I managed to show him things on the field that no one had ever done to him in the 20 or 30 years he's been training......







For some strange reason there was always kind of a shocked expression on his face when he said that though....

And our happy little dog family is brought up. I have a female out of his Fetz; my Princess Weasel, and he has a Weasel in waiting out of my Weasel. I mean for a while there we had 3 generations on the field! How can you break that up?









And there is that WHITE STUFF on the ground there.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Illinois is brutal. My last winter there was 1977 and it has taken me all this time to get this far north again.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WSC is NOT GA, lol


True. But it was just as hot and humid in GA when I was there as it was in SC.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

haha, humid???? humid??? need to come a little further south!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Whaha, humid???? humid??? need to come a little further south!!!










No thanks! Having 90 degrees and 90% humidity is NOT my cup of tea. I can't breathe, and there is really no point in taking a shower since you get sweaty before you can even dry the water from the shower off with a towel! YUCK! 
I'll keep my 14 degrees AND wind thank you very much!







I might look like this:







But at least I'm not all hot, sweaty and sticky!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

humid is ok. Cold is all bad....


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry Betty..Tracy has it right. 14 degrees, a little breeze, snow and a little sun..perfect!

Connie


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I'd second Betty as well but if you'd like to stay in GA there is a nice litter upcoming at:

http://www.atlantak9academy.com


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I'll second Beverly and Atlanta K9. 
Also, http://www.ausdemtraumblick.com/ 
Denise works the dogs in schutzhund and I believe her partner competes at high levels in agility.
and you can keep an eye on this page.... http://southmetroatl.com/sale.htm
If I think of more, I'll post.
There are quite a few breeders of working line dogs in Georgia who work their dogs.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

The humidity gives your skin that nice glow........

Really, snow is bad.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I'll second Beverly and Atlanta K9. 
Also, http://www.ausdemtraumblick.com/ 
Denise works the dogs in schutzhund and I believe her partner competes at high levels in agility.
and you can keep an eye on this page.... http://southmetroatl.com/sale.htm
If I think of more, I'll post.
There are quite a few breeders of working line dogs in Georgia who work their dogs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

and http://www.aceofnike.com/content/view/14/27/

(not sure why the double posts above--sorry).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Actually, it is Denise's husband that competes in Agility (and does very well), not her business partner Dennis.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for the correction


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*hits palm on forehead*

Thought someone would like this response given by a "breeder" regarding her dogs' workability (since they are professed "champion German working and show bloodlines"):

"I have mine as household pets. I do know that some of the past litters have gone on as house pets, show dog training. If this helps at all mine as housepets only my dam can smell and find anyone that has drugs she has brought it to me and the person was asked to leave. My sire he is really good about smelling areas that are infected yes I know that most dogs do but I went through cancer and he kept pushing in the area where it was. I spoke to my doctor and vet and they said that may be his gift."

Wow - an untrained narcotic-detecting dog that not only alerts to narcotics, but brings them to its owner.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Come on, you just HAVE to show us the ad


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd take 100 degrees and 100% humidity any day over cold and wind! Sip my sweet tea and watch my dawgs lay under the magnolia trees ... LOL


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

For me, it just doesn't get any better than this~~Enjoy


----------



## nwilz (Jul 11, 2007)

I love Aceofnike, but have very real concerns with any of his progeny (PM me for details as I don't want to get into here). 
I'd check with Alabamak9.com if you are close to southern Alabama. I have a son out of Zidane and he's just freaking awesome. I saw his one of his half-brothers get his Sch H3 a couple of weeks ago and have had the pleasure of meeting several of his progeny and they are all nice, healthy, super smart, willing and able dogs. Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1Come on, you just HAVE to show us the ad


The detection crap wasn't in an ad...it was in a personal e-mail.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I just had to voice my concerns on a breeder that someone e-mailed me about here in Georgia. <REMOVED BY ADMIN>

I went to their website, and not only am I NOT impressed, but I am highly disappointed:

1. They breed and train Chow Chows, German Shepherds, Belgian Malinois, Presa Canarios, Dobermans and Rottweilers....not one MAIN breed.

2. They have an 8 month old German Shepherd for sale. Some snippets from her listing:
"she is on leash obedience trained with house manors"
("manors.")

"she is showing great 
house protecion and personal protection skills

she is showing great 
house protecion and personal protection skills"
(Yes, they repeat it back-to-back)

3. Only one dog has been OFA'd.

The part that REALLY disappointed me was when I ventured onto their Doberman side of their business (since I am also diehard Doberman).

1. ALL puppies are sold with FULL AKC registration (all of their breeds....every single puppy)

2. He had a litter of Doberman pups that are from "Diamond" and "Franz." Diamond is 18 months old (born 07/07/2007) - has basic obedience training, and that's it. Diamond has ZERO health testing (incredibly important with Dobies) or any type of competition work. 

3. Diamond and Franz carry the Z-factor in their bloodlines. The Z-factor is a tag that is signified by a "Z" in their AKC registration numbers stating that their bloodlines and that dog carry the factor to produce albinism in their offspring. It is frowned upon in the Doberman Pinscher world, and no reputable breeder would breed "Z-factor" Dobermans. 

Diamond's pedigree:
<REMOVED BY ADMIN>

Franz's pedigree: 
<REMOVED BY ADMIN>

(Note on the dam's side..the dam's dam....is an albino doberman)

I could go on and on with other flaws and such, but just a forewarning, I know nothing personally about this kennel. Maybe they produce dogs that are fine and healthy, but I'm not taking that chance. Sometimes I am so disappointed.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have removed the links to the breeder's website in the above post as this sort of crosses the line a bit into bashing. Anyone who would like to know the identity of the kennel, please contact SouthernThistle privately.

Thanks,
Admin


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Didn't think about the links from the pedigree information going back to the website - sorry. 

I didn't realize it was bashing when I was stating the facts regarding lack of health testing, dogs carrying albinisim factors, etc.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

negative comments are to be sent via pm to posters.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

You might want to check with http://www.Schattendal.com 
They are in Arkansas but for a nice dog I have driven a good distance. There will be a breeding coming soon that has already produced some really nice puppies. They have a really good drivey female that is in the club where I am.


----------

